# Anybody else had a successful IUI at 40?



## gaia71 (Feb 16, 2013)

I know the statistics are pretty low for IUI for someone in their 40's, but was wondering how many ladies on her had a successful attempt? Just curious... if my tubes are open I would like to give it a go before exploring other options....


----------



## rachpurple (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi I am on 4th iui attempt - out of first 3 got bfp twice but miscarried. good luck


----------



## FreyaRun (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi!  I turned 40 in September, and I'm pregnant w twins (7 weeks) from our second Clomid + IUI cycle . Early,but our doctor thinks they'll both hang in.  For us, it was SO much cheaper and simpler that we definitely wanted to give it a try before IVF.  Best best of luck!!


----------



## Whoppie (Nov 15, 2014)

After 6 failed IVF cycles we try now with IUI.
Had my second IUI yeserday


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi Rachpurple, your inbox is full x


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

My friend had IUI AT 40 - now has a 4 year old. She did another IUI at 42 - now has an 18 month old.  


I do think she was extremely lucky/fertile, but I also think that part of the reason the stats are so low for over 40s and IUI is because clinics don't even try IUI for most women over 40! 


If I had my time again I would definitely have tried a few IUIs first.


Good luck! 
GIA Too xxx


----------



## Snowfallz (Mar 12, 2013)

gaia71 said:


> I know the statistics are pretty low for IUI for someone in their 40's, but was wondering how many ladies on her had a successful attempt? Just curious... if my tubes are open I would like to give it a go before exploring other options....


I had not posted in a while and been busy with the tots. I conceived 2 children out of 6 IUI's total using injectable drugs. I was in my early to mid forties too. My last baby was at 43 near 44 for delivery. I tried for a 3rd child at 45 using IUI's again but failed, but I also expired my insurance coverage at 46. I was still producing eggs with decent hormone levels. I'm thinking of donor embryo next at 47......yes, I am an older Mom. 
Goodluck and have hope!


----------

